# Chauncey Billups? (merged)



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone interested? The Pistons have got to do SOMETHING (besides, obviously, canning Flip Saunders), and now might be a good time to offload Chauncey, while he still has some value. Of course, they just re-signed him to a big fat contract, and he's still BYC1 (when does that change, anyone?) but Rodney Stuckey looks pretty good, and they should start on the rebuild.

I can see why a lot on this board would not want to go near him: 
he's old - he won't be around when the "core" peaks. 
He's expensive, and his contract would kill our upcoming cap room.
He's increasingly injury prone (or so it appears).

BUT: provided he can be had cheap (Raef's contract and change), I like the idea. We need veteran leadership, and he can't help but be a good example for Jack, Sergio and possibly Koponen. He helps us get up to the "contender" level fast, and has had plenty of experience at hitting big shots. Assuming we make it to the playoffs next year, I think he would be a great help calming nerves. He could do for us what Bibby appeared to do for the Hawks this year.

Who's with me? (Deafening silence...)


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Assuming his BYC status expires in July, and assuming that the pistons would even consider it, and assuming that Raef + Jack (or Sergio?) would match up I'd do it in a heartbeat. 

Yes he's 31, but he's still probably got another 4-5 years of decent production, and his contract isn't too huge at 10 million a year. In fact I like the idea of getting him and then slowly bringing a guy like Kopenen, Hudson, or Westbrook along so they are ready to assume a starter's role when Chauncey is at the end of his tenure.

Having said all of that, I'm sure Detroit could get more value around the league than a 12 million dollar expiring contract and so-so backup PG.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

An interesting idea for sure, but I think the Pistons would want more.


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

That sounds great. I'd love to have Billups as the Blazer PG for the next few years. Much better than that stupid Jason Kidd deal that was floated last year. Something tells me Detroit is not done with him quite yet, though.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

it would take webster or outlaw probably


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

The Pistons have promising young players at several positions. Prince is still young at SF, Maxiell looks good at PF or C, with possible star Amir Johnson at the other spot. Stuckey is obviously their PG of the future. That leaves SG. Aaron Afflolo (?) is their young SG, and I don't know how good they think he is. Perhaps they'd be interested in Martell as a scoring wing? I'd be willing to give him up, possibly along with a pick, possibly even this year's. I have a feeling that drinking_rogue is right, and the Pistons will hang on to him for one more year, _unless_ they get the right offer.

By the way, when does he switch to BYC2, and what does that mean?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Billups coming to Portland just doesn't make any sense. While Detroit has been stuck at the conference finals, they still are an excellent team and I highly doubt they would start rebuilding just yet. Also we are probably a few years from becoming legit contenders, so adding an older PG that would require a hefty price and who is going to decline every year doesn't fit our strategy. He would be worth more to other teams in the league who are contending at the moment.


A trade such as this or one for Nash or Kidd would be much more likely mid-season at the trade deadline if the PG's team is really struggling and a new team (hopefully our Blazers!) appear to be a player away from contention.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I like Billups he would fit in nice. Although I think the Pistons still have another run in them and maybe one more after that. If the Pistons could just someone like a Monta Ellis or a Jerry Stackhouse type player thats what they need.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

IF, and I know this is a big if, it would be a trade like Raef, Webster and Jack (and maybe future picks and money) I'd pass. Not because I don't think he's "worth" anything, but because I don't know if I'd want to give up what they'd want for what he'd bring. 

He's worth more than what we would offer (because we all know that they aren't offering Roy, Oden and LaMarcus, and I doubt Rudy) so I don't think we'll have to worry about him playing on the Red and Black team.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I vote no. I hate picking up players on the downside of their careers who are making tons of money. Haven't we already done that enough already?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

No way do we move our cap space in the form of Raef for a PG that is past his prime right as our window begins to open. We're not desperate and will have better options in the future.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I doubt Detroit wants to do a fire sale. if they do, we have some pieces to jump start their rebuilding. our #13 pick and Webster or Outlaw would have to be the start. 

but really, what's so wrong with Detroit as they are now (with a few tweaks)? 27 other teams didn't get any farther than they did this year. is coming in 3rd/4th place for another year or two so bad? 

look at the misery the Jordan Bulls or Utah Jazz went through when they finally decided to blow it up, and they still aren't coming in 3rd/4th. 

if I'm a Detroit fan, maybe I start getting restless. maybe I complain that we never advance and that we should blow it up. but Detroit management has to look around and think, "I like selling tickets and ad space. why screw up a good thing just because it isn't great?"


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Let's trade for Veteran leadership to blend in with our youth...and go after a Title right away: [and assuming Detroit looks to re-tool]


Portland sends:

Outlaw + Jack + Raef's expiring + our 33rd pick 

to Detroit for:

Prince + Billups _[Detroit ends up with huge cap space in 09/10 with Raef and Rasheed's contracts both expiring - and they can also look to trade Rasheed's expiring immediately upon taking on Raef's]_




Portland then packages Jack + #13 + #36 to move up in the draft (to #8-12)

and picks Love


Billups/Blake/Sergio
Roy/Rudy
Prince/Webster/J.Jones
Aldridge/Frye/Love
Oden/Pryz


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Talkhard said:


> I vote no. I hate picking up players on the downside of their careers who are making tons of money. Haven't we already done that enough already?


Pippen worked out OK.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



mook said:


> I doubt Detroit wants to do a fire sale.
> ...
> 
> if I'm a Detroit fan, maybe I start getting restless. maybe I complain that we never advance and that we should blow it up. but Detroit management has to look around and think, "I like selling tickets and ad space. why screw up a good thing just because it isn't great?"


I agree... the Pistons have been the best team over the last half-decade or so, and they've seemingly managed to re-tool.

Are they getting a little old? Sure. Rasheed and Rip and Billups are exiting their primes. But they've added Maxiel and Stuckey and have Amir Johnson as an up-and-comer and Teyshaun Prince is still young.

The Pistons should keep doing what they're doing: mixing in young talent as they see older guys fade away. Maybe something will click this time next year and they'll get to another Finals.

Ed O.


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Actually, I was hoping for a sign and trade with Zach last year for Billups. Sadly, that time has come and passed. He's a pipe dream at this point. He'd be great if it was possible. Perfect complementary guard imo.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



mook said:


> If I'm a Detroit fan, maybe I start getting restless. maybe I complain that we never advance and that we should blow it up. but Detroit management has to look around and think, "I like selling tickets and ad space. why screw up a good thing just because it isn't great?"


Management likes to win championships, too, and if they think the best way to do so is break up an aging team, they will do it in a minute. Losing three eastern conference finals in a row has to be considered a huge disappointment, and not gettting over the hump that many times can affect attendance, as well.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Ed O said:


> I agree... the Pistons have been the best team over the last half-decade or so, and they've seemingly managed to re-tool.
> 
> Are they getting a little old? Sure. Rasheed and Rip and Billups are exiting their primes. But they've added Maxiel and Stuckey and have Amir Johnson as an up-and-comer and Teyshaun Prince is still young.
> 
> ...




The Pistons are sliding - (just as I see the Spurs starting to do). One big difference between the Pistons and Spurs: Rasheed Wallace!

If I were the Pistons I'd be moving Rasheed in the next three minutes. Get what they can - move up into the top 15-20 in the draft...anything. Just get rid of that lazy bum with a bad attitude. His contract expires in a year and I doubt they would contemplate resigning him....so they better move him NOW.


With that said, you might as well break up the rest of the core. Rip's as good as done as he'll sign somewhere else and Detroit won't match....so you are left with Billups and Prince. And it doesn't make sense to build a future around either of them.


I'd rather bring in Travis Outlaw - a huge expiring contract (Raef's) and have Jack and a pick as some gravy (youth, basically).



I say Pistons would strongly consider:

Outlaw+Jack+Raef+#36 pick

for

Billips + Prince


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> The Pistons are sliding - (just as I see the Spurs starting to do). One big difference between the Pistons and Spurs: Rasheed Wallace!
> 
> If I were the Pistons I'd be moving Rasheed in the next three minutes. Get what they can - move up into the top 15-20 in the draft...anything. Just get rid of that lazy bum with a bad attitude. His contract expires in a year and I doubt they would contemplate resigning him....so they better move him NOW.
> 
> ...


You seriously underestimate Joe Dumars, and that is a laughably bad deal for Detroit. Those two can fetch considerably higher value from other teams around the league


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I'm 100% against taking on *ANY* vets.

To me it would be abondoning a strategy that is working fine, of drafting talented players untainted by any NBA experience with other coaches or players. Therefore they accept the program and don't bring habits and attitudes that won't mesh with what we're attempting to do.

Billups, in particular, is an old man compared to our team.

I can't really think of any desirable vet we could get without giving up players who at least have the potential to be better than the player we'd get.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



> I say Pistons would strongly consider:
> 
> Outlaw+Jack+Raef+#36 pick
> 
> ...


LOL

You have got to give Mr. Dumars more credit than that.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Draco said:


> Billups coming to Portland just doesn't make any sense. While Detroit has been stuck at the conference finals, they still are an excellent team and I highly doubt they would start rebuilding just yet.


Depends what you mean by "rebuilding". If losing one of their "big" players counts, then they've already rebuilt from losing Ben Wallace. I'm not suggesting they blow up the whole team. And Joe D. has shown an insistence that coaches play the young players because part of the reason Rick Carlisle was canned was because he refused to play Tayshaun Prince.

I think this Detroit team needs a shakeup. You can try to blend old with the new, but more often than not, the old holds the new back, and they can only blossom if they move (like Jermaine) or the old players move on. Dumars assembled this team by trade, so it's not like any of them are "Pistons for life" (except maybe Prince) that you have a moral duty to let play out their tenure (like Isiah Thomas). I think he might go to Billups and ask him if he wants a change of scenery. And if Dumars is the good guy I think he is, he'll let Billups choose from among the offers Dumars gets for him. And I bet Billups would be intrigued.

Now, all of this might be moot if indeed Michael Curry is the new coach, and Dumars thinks that's enough of a change for now. But he's smart enough to know that there's a golden moment to trade your talent, after which the returns diminish rapidly.



> Also we are probably a few years from becoming legit contenders, so adding an older PG that would require a hefty price and who is going to decline every year doesn't fit our strategy.


That's defeatist. Were the Hornets "a few years away" at the beginning of this year? What about the Lakers? And if Billups required "a hefty price" then I wouldn't suggest it. But I think we can spare Raef + Martell + pick or indeed anything outside of "the big 4" (including Rudy). And don't underestimate the importance of veteran influence. Sam Cassell practically by himself made the T-Wolves then the Clippers instantly forces to be reckoned with. Derek Fisher is the major difference between the Lakers of last season and the Lakers that started this season as fast as they finished it with Gasol.



> He would be worth more to other teams in the league who are contending at the moment.


Who? And what could they offer? We have more pieces than most teams.



> A trade such as this or one for Nash or Kidd would be much more likely mid-season at the trade deadline if the PG's team is really struggling and a new team (hopefully our Blazers!) appear to be a player away from contention.


Kidd really is done, and doesn't offer the veteran leadership (he's a pouter) and the Mavs would look like real fools if they offloaded him so quickly (and Cuban is certainly proud). Nash is going to retire in Phoenix.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> I say Pistons would strongly consider:
> 
> Outlaw+Jack+Raef+#36 pick
> 
> ...


MAYBE they'd consider Raef, Outlaw and #13 for Billups and their pick. But I'm not sure if Portland would be wild about it. But to include Prince and not give up a lotto pick and only give up a contract (Raef) a 2nd rounder, and Outlaw and Jack?

I know we all slant our trade ideas in our favor, but wow...did Chris Wallace get hired by Detroit?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

What is the 3rd most dangerous city in America, meru?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Ed O said:


> Pippen worked out OK.


Yes, but that was an older team with lots of other vets. They were poised to win a title, and Pippen was the icing on the cake. This version of the Blazers is getting better every day, but they're not quite legit contenders yet. If we're going to bring a vet onboard, I think we need a guy with his best years still ahead of him--not a guy who will be fading as we approach the elite level.

I'll quote "Dave" from Blazer's Edge on this topic, since he sums it up pretty well: "Ideally whatever pieces we add shouldn't just be more experienced, they should be more experienced yet capable well into the future."


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> Let's trade for Veteran leadership to blend in with our youth...and go after a Title right away: [and assuming Detroit looks to re-tool]
> 
> 
> Portland sends:
> ...


:lol:

Teams usually dont trade their best players for other teams garbage.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



MrJayremmie said:


> What is the 3rd most dangerous city in America, meru?


Talkhard's favorite film director's first movie was about it.

And re: bringing in a vet: think of Billups as a booster, someone who sets the team going. Like a better version of Ron Harper for the '99 Lakers, or, as I said, Derek Fisher for the current Lakers. Or Sam Cassell for most teams. As I said.

We have to make a trade: we're overstocked as it is, so why not trade for something we don't have and that will obviously improve our chances of winning?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Hey Simon, whatever came of you trying for a position at PSU?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I like Billups, and as many good point guards do in this league, they often play very well until they are 35 or even longer. I would be more than pleased to have a point guard of his caliber on the team for a few years, especially when you consider the point guard hell this team has been through since Pippen/Anthony left. The things I look at:

1. He has championship experience.
2. He is efficient.
3. He is a good defender.
4. He would team well with Brandon Roy.
5. I can look at Billups and say I would take him to battle against any point guard in the league and feel good about my chances for him to step up competitivly.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Talkhard said:


> Yes, but that was an older team with lots of other vets.


Hmm... I thought that I was responding to a statement that we've picked up enough players "on the downside of their careers who are making tons of money". Meaning, I thought, that we've done it too much already.

Players like Shawn Kemp blew up on us, but Pippen worked out great. Both of those were as part of contending teams, though.

Who have we picked up that's like that as part of a rebuilding process?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Ed O said:


> Hmm... I thought that I was responding to a statement that we've picked up enough players "on the downside of their careers who are making tons of money". Meaning, I thought, that we've done it too much already.
> 
> Players like Shawn Kemp blew up on us, but Pippen worked out great. Both of those were as part of contending teams, though.
> 
> ...


It was the addition of Kemp and imho, Davis that killed the momentum the 99-00 team had. Not Pippen. If anything, Pip is what made that team go. 

That team would have been better served NOT to tinker as much as they did. Trading ONE of the two guys that summer (Brian or Jermaine) would have been ok. But trading both for significant downgrades was a horrible idea, especially in retrospect.

This current team could take on a vet, even as "old" as Billups.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I actually think a vet would help this team a great deal. Someone that could even come off the bench and just help provide the team with a bit of direction. They wouldn't have to average double digits or log super extended minutes.

I'm just not sure who the right vet would be at this point.

I disagree with those that say it's "too early" to add a vet to the team.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I'd be pretty upset with this move. I like Billups, but I wouldn't want to give up any of our youth for him or other assets. That means I wouldn't even want to move Lafrentz, which I believe he'd be more useful in acquiring additional younger talents.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Talkhard said:


> Management likes to win championships, too, and if they think the best way to do so is break up an aging team, they will do it in a minute. Losing three eastern conference finals in a row has to be considered a huge disappointment


I think GM's are pretty savvy, and they may say that their biggest priority is to win it all. But the truth is that we all know 29 teams fail to win it all each year. That can't be your only yardstick for success. Things like making bucket loads of money and getting the hype and acclaim of making it to the Conference Finals is a pretty darned nice consolation prize, and something no smart manager should walk away from without first getting his head checked. 



> not gettting over the hump that many times can affect attendance, as well.


I can't think of a repeat-conference finals team that's ever had problems selling tickets or tv commercial slots. I know Portland never had that problem. I'd love to see some examples to the contrary.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Draco said:


> Billups coming to Portland just doesn't make any sense. While Detroit has been stuck at the conference finals, they still are an excellent team and I highly doubt they would start rebuilding just yet. Also we are probably a few years from becoming legit contenders, so adding an older PG that would require a hefty price and who is going to decline every year doesn't fit our strategy. He would be worth more to other teams in the league who are contending at the moment.


I thought it was a possible good trade idea until I read this.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Detroit Free Press: Billups, Sheed Most Likely To Go:



> Just last summer, the Pistons invested $60.5 million in Mr. Big Shot. So why is he the most likely to go? A few reasons.
> 
> Dumars talked Tuesday about a lack of urgency for his players. Billups is as responsible for that culture as anybody. Dumars surely wants a renewed emphasis on defense, and Billups is the weakest defensive player of any Pistons starter.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like this writer has the "inside scoop" though: this might just be speculation. Still, it shows that the idea of Billups being moved is out there just as much as Rasheed. And as I said earlier in this thread, if Dumars likes a young player, he'll make sure he gets played (he liked Tayshaun Prince enough to pass on Carmelo Anthony, even though Carlisle wasn't giving Prince minutes) - and Dumars clearly likes, and has reason to like, Rodney "sacred cow" Stuckey.

"High scoring forward"? Why would that be the primary need?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Chauncey would be great for this team...a vet LEADER that has been there and be given new life and a new role aka rebirth. 

Outlaw Jack plus future 1st for chauncey?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Portland gets Billups, Amir Johnson.
Portland gives up Outlaw, 13, Raef, Jack, future first.

Detroit gets Brand
Detroit gives up Billups, Amir Johnson

Clippers get Raef, 13, Outlaw, Jack, future first from Portland.
Clippers give up Brand. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Why not complete a monster deal that sends sheed to PHX, with billups and barbosa going to portland...

PHX receives:

Sheed, sergio, Martell

DET receives:

Frye, #13, Diaw, Raef, Jack

POR receives:

Billups, Barbosa


2008 lineup....

Billups/Blake
Roy/Barbosa
Rudy/Jones
Aldridge/Outlaw
Oden/Przybilla

oh man...this time of the year is great isnt it!!!?!?


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Instead of Billups, get Prince. He is younger and a defensive minded small forward with some range. Prince will fit the team better than Billups and probably cheaper to get too.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

yuyuza: I'm sure Detroit would love to get Brand, but I doubt very much they'd give up on Amir Johnson. He's just about to break out, and they think very highly of him.

Balian: "just get Prince"? I would LOVE that. I think Prince is actually the absolutely perfect small forward for Portland, and I love his game. Unfortunately, that's exactly the reason we couldn't get him - he's probably the starter they're least likely to want to give up. He would NOT be cheaper than Billups.

Five5seven: your deal sounds stupid until you look at the details - when it almost makes sense. It makes sense for Portland and Phoenix, for certain but Detroit lose out. They're not having a firesale yet, so I think they'd look to move Billups and Wallace separately rather than package them for cheap.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



meru said:


> Five5seven: your deal sounds stupid until you look at the details - when it almost makes sense. It makes sense for Portland and Phoenix, for certain but Detroit lose out. They're not having a firesale yet, so I think they'd look to move Billups and Wallace separately rather than package them for cheap.


Joe Dumars said he wants to make changes, so i figure billups and sheed (both over the age of 30) can be had for slightly cheaper, younger talent. Heck, i'd give them a few more picks and one of our prospects in Europe if needed.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

Here is what a Dallas Mavericks fan posted on a different forum about the addition of Rudy.



> Roy, Fernandez, Outlaw, Aldridge, Oden, Pryzbilla, Jack, Frye, Webster... AND Raef LaFrentz's expiring contract?
> 
> That's a team that needs to get involved in some discussions if Detroit really starts shopping Chauncey Billups... They need a tough as nails veteran to really come in and help put them over the top... You might have to get a third team involved (probably someone looking to clear cap) but with a Lottery pick and Raef's big expiring deal, you might be able to get something done...
> 
> Billups/Roy/Outlaw/Aldridge/Oden :no:


A guy like Billups is a seasoned vet who has accomplished what this team wants to. he is a proven winner and knows how to run a TEAM. He seems to be a great character guy also. He might just put us over the top if we got him this season.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

Good idea - it's been discussed in a recent thread.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

I am starting to warm to the idea of Billups. With a competent backup in Blake who can limit his minutes, and taking into account Chauncy isnt a player who relies much on athlecism, I think Billups could be extremley effective until he is 36-37.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

Billups has definately got atleast a few good years left in him, but its his experience and leadership that'll help the Blazers most. I think his game (mainly mid-long range jumpers but also tactical drives to draw fouls), would work well with Roy's ability to slash as well. At the least, he's a good character guy and a consistent three point shooter to pass out to.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Here is what a Dallas Mavericks fan posted on a different forum about the addition of Rudy.
> 
> 
> 
> A guy like Billups is a seasoned vet who has accomplished what this team wants to. he is a proven winner and knows how to run a TEAM. He seems to be a great character guy also. He might just put us over the top if we got him this season.



niketalk? WORD UP


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

I think some people are going to be suprised at how high his value is though. I think he is far more valuable than Kidd, who netted one of the top young PG's in the league and 2 1st rounders.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

In my opinion, Dumars is one of the best GM's in the league. He let B. Wallace go when he was getting old, but before he slipped, and I am afraid that Joe would be doing a similar thing with Billups. It sure seems to me that Billups would be good for another 3+ years, but you never really know. 

I think that if Billups was traded to us, they would want something like Billups and McDysse for Joel, Outlaw, Blake and the #13. That would be tough to do, but I think I might pull the trigger. I think the Blazers would be looking at a deep playoff run.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Five5even said:


> Joe Dumars said he wants to make changes, so i figure billups and sheed (both over the age of 30) can be had for slightly cheaper, younger talent. Heck, i'd give them a few more picks and one of our prospects in Europe if needed.


Your really underestimating Joe Dumars, hes not gonna make a deal just for the sake of having an deal.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

As long as he knows Roy is #1 here, I'm up for it I guess. He may be a bit older than the Blazers are looking for though. I think they want someone 3-4 years younger, if not a PG from the draft.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

I also think that deal would be tough to do, but in the end I would do it. I would want Detroit to include #29 though. Also, if there is any possible way Blake can be substituted for something like Jack+McRoberts, it makes the deal much easier to do. It would also really suck to loose Joel, but we can partially replace his mentor like influence with McDyess, who is an absolute class act.

Trade #29+#33+$ to snag Brandon Rush or Batum. 

PG- Chauncy Billups/Steve Blake/Sergio Rodriguez
SG- Brandon Roy/Rudy Fernandez
SF- Martell Webster/James Jones/Rush or Batum
PF- LaMarcus Aldridge/Antonio McDyess/PF taken at #36
C- Greg Oden/Channing Frye

That team contends next year.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



STUCKEY! said:


> Your really underestimating Joe Dumars, hes not gonna make a deal just for the sake of having an deal.


Very true. Dumars is one of the best in the league. Pistons are lucky to have him just like the Blazers are lucky to have Pritchard. I think both these GM's have to be top 5 in the NBA.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

Billups is absolutely worth long and serious discussion between KP and Dumars ... and if Dumars isn't asking for the farm I'd be happy to have Billup's veteran savvy and toughness.

With Stuckey coming on strong and being the obvious candidate to take the helm with Billup's departure, Detroit might actually have use for Jarret as a backup guard.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



GOD said:


> In my opinion, Dumars is one of the best GM's in the league. He let B. Wallace go when he was getting old, but before he slipped, and I am afraid that Joe would be doing a similar thing with Billups. It sure seems to me that Billups would be good for another 3+ years, but you never really know.
> 
> I think that if Billups was traded to us, they would want something like *Billups and McDysse for Joel, Outlaw, Blake and the #13. That would be tough to do, but I think I might pull the trigger. I think the Blazers would be looking at a deep playoff run.*


That would be tough, but I agree that it could make this team scary going into next year.

I think the original quote from the other board might have another way, that is by including Raef instead of Joel and looking for a third team looking to clear cap space. Sending Outlaw, Blake(or Jack), and the pick to Detroit and shipping out Lafrentz to a team looking to clear cap space and throw in a late 1st rounder or a young prospect going to Detroit with the Blazers taking on a bad contract could eek out some value for Detroit instead of shipping Joel.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

Too old, too beat up, too many accomplishments.

You want to get your dynasty's PG from the draft, pure of heart and unspoiled by other teams, money, the media.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I think some people are going to be suprised at how high his value is though. I think he is far more valuable than Kidd, who netted one of the top young PG's in the league and 2 1st rounders.


there's a guy who knows what he's talking about


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

 trade 
Cleveland sends Detroit a 1st, Blazers send them the #13.
Oden, Blake, Aldridge represent Raef's contract...so essentially Detroit is getting Mike Miller, Jack, Raef, Cleveland's pick, the #13. I realize Detroit isn't really getting that much back for two starters, but it's the best I could come up with. They don't really need Outlaw with Prince already there.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



#10 said:


> trade
> Cleveland sends Detroit a 1st, Blazers send them the #13.
> Oden, Blake, Aldridge represent Raef's contract...so essentially Detroit is getting Mike Miller, Jack, Raef, Cleveland's pick, the #13. I realize Detroit isn't really getting that much back for two starters, but it's the best I could come up with. They don't really need Outlaw with Prince already there.


:clap2:


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



Freshtown said:


> niketalk? WORD UP


Am I the only Blazer fan here thats also on NT?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I wonder if we could get Billups and Prince from the Pistons?

The Pistons might probably be happy to unload Billups contract in exchange for an expiring contract and #13. Jack would be a backup to Stuckey. 


Raef, #13, Outlaw, Webster, Jack


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

I rather hold pat until next year to get an over the top veteran help. Thats KP's original plan. Just stick to it. 

For this year, just move up and draft Westbrook/Augustin with some of the assets we have right now. Then try Roy/#13/Koponen at point guard and go from there. There is no need to push the trigger right now, especially for a point guard that is 31 yr old. What, he is going to be 34-35 when we be making our title run? No thanks.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Yega1979 said:


> I wonder if we could get Billups and Prince from the Pistons?
> 
> The Pistons might probably be happy to unload Billups contract in exchange for an expiring contract and #13. Jack would be a backup to Stuckey.
> 
> ...


......NO.

Joe Dumars is not a fool.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



Balian said:


> I rather hold pat until next year to get an over the top veteran help. Thats KP's original plan. Just stick to it.


There aren't really any feasable PG free agents next year.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



B-Roy said:


> There aren't really any feasable PG free agents next year.


But we don't know what potential trades might be available midseason or next offseason. There isn't any huge rush to make a major trade unless a really good deal presents itself.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



DonCorleone said:


> But we don't know what potential trades might be available midseason or next offseason. There isn't any huge rush to make a major trade unless a really good deal presents itself.


Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind one bit not doing a thing and just keeping the team the way it is. But if Billups could be had for a fair price (No Outlaw or Pryzbilla) then I would be quite happy to have his veteran leadership on this team.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind one bit not doing a thing and just keeping the team the way it is. But if Billups could be had for a fair price (No Outlaw or Pryzbilla) then I would be quite happy to have his veteran leadership on this team.


Outlaw or Przybilla isn't a fair price?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



B-Roy said:


> Outlaw or Przybilla isn't a fair price?


They would want Aldridge or Rudy+pick 13 in the deal.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

I think Outlaw or Pryzbilla included in a trade are completely fair prices for a PG of Billup's quality and consistency. I'd be loathe to give up Joel especially, but I'd be comfortable with Frye, and maybe another C/PF prospect picked up in this year's draft, as part of a front-court rotation to backup Greg and LMA.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



Yega1979 said:


> I wonder if we could get Billups and Prince from the Pistons?
> 
> The Pistons might probably be happy to unload Billups contract in exchange for an expiring contract and #13. Jack would be a backup to Stuckey.
> 
> ...


Joe Dumars would laugh at KP if he made that offer.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



#10 said:


> trade
> Cleveland sends Detroit a 1st, Blazers send them the #13.
> Oden, Blake, Aldridge represent Raef's contract...so essentially Detroit is getting Mike Miller, Jack, Raef, Cleveland's pick, the #13. I realize Detroit isn't really getting that much back for two starters, but it's the best I could come up with. They don't really need Outlaw with Prince already there.


****Man why don't we just give up Roy while where at it.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



BlazerFan22 said:


> ****Man why don't we just give up Roy while where at it.


Because it's called a joke.....poking fun at Blazer fans for our ridiculous proposals.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



#10 said:


> trade
> Cleveland sends Detroit a 1st, Blazers send them the #13.
> Oden, Blake, Aldridge represent Raef's contract...so essentially Detroit is getting Mike Miller, Jack, Raef, Cleveland's pick, the #13. I realize Detroit isn't really getting that much back for two starters, but it's the best I could come up with. They don't really need Outlaw with Prince already there.


Are you a Piston's fan? Why didn't you just use Raef's contract in the generator if that's what you meant.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



B-Roy said:


> There aren't really any feasable PG free agents next year.


There aren't any this year either.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



B-Roy said:


> There aren't really any feasable PG free agents next year.


Billups isn't really a free agent is he?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

It's really hard to get a trade to work on any of the checkers, because of Billups's current BYC1 status (they should have a "fast forward 6 months" feature). But this one APPARENTLY works:

Detroit gets: Martell, Frye, McBob
Clippers get: Steve Blake
Portland gets: Billups.

Picks and cash could of course be thrown in. If this doesn't seem like much for Detroit, we could give them #13 too, but remember also that they're getting cap space, because (of necessity, given Billups's BYC) they're only getting half his salary back.
I think Dunleavy would be happy, too...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

GOD said:


> In my opinion, Dumars is one of the best GM's in the league. He let B. Wallace go when he was getting old, but before he slipped, and I am afraid that Joe would be doing a similar thing with Billups. It sure seems to me that Billups would be good for another 3+ years, but you never really know.


Joe has been a good GM, but you're giving him credit where it isn't due in the case of letting Big Ben go. Detroit reportedly offered him 4 years at 48M, Chicago just stupidly offered even more. I called that a mistake when it happened... I thought for sure that Chicago would go after Joel who was much younger, bigger, and would come much cheaper. Wallace was 32 at the time.

I might take Billups on the cheap (something like Raef + next years #1), but I doubt Joe D will be looking to do that. He'll be 31 to start next season which obviously doesn't line up with the team's window very well. Injuries usually start setting in about that age and speed starts to fade. I don't think we'd be too happy with how he's matching up on Chris Paul/Deron Williams etc... in a couple years. No way would I give up Joel and Outlaw for him. For Tayshaun though...

STOMP


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



Balian said:


> Billups isn't really a free agent is he?


Nope....


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Am I the only Blazer fan here thats also on NT?


Nope. What's your sn? Niketalk general forum is comedy for days


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

I don't think Detroit would take back any package that doesn't include Aldridge.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MLKG said:


> I don't think Detroit would take back any package that doesn't include Aldridge.


thats crazy talk... why in the world would Portland give up a young stud PF for a 31 year old Billups? If thats what their asking price is, Joe and KP will have a very short conversation.

If he's to go, look for Billups to be dealt to a team with a much smaller championship window then Portland.

STOMP


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*

Errr... you guys are missing the point, ESPN's Trade Machine won't let you add in Raef because he hasn't opted in for another season yet. Because I have crappy math skills, I just click Blake, Aldridge, and Oden to create a $12-13m contract. It was a serious proposal.

Blazers
IN 
Cardinal, Billups, Damon Jones
OUT
Jack, Raef, Outlaw, #13


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



STOMP said:


> Joe has been a good GM, but you're giving him credit where it isn't due in the case of letting Big Ben go. Detroit reportedly offered him 4 years at 48M, Chicago just stupidly offered even more. I called that a mistake when it happened... I thought for sure that Chicago would go after Joel who was much younger, bigger, and would come much cheaper. Wallace was 32 at the time.
> 
> I might take Billups on the cheap (something like Raef + next years #1), but I doubt Joe D will be looking to do that. He'll be 31 to start next season which obviously doesn't line up with the team's window very well. Injuries usually start setting in about that age and speed starts to fade. I don't think we'd be too happy with how he's matching up on Chris Paul/Deron Williams etc... in a couple years. No way would I give up Joel and Outlaw for him. For Tayshaun though...
> 
> STOMP


I have been a Billups fan for years. When Detroit "stole" him from Minny for nothing more than an MLE contract, I was pissed that the Blazers hadn't targeted him for that same offer. He can shoot, he defends, he leads.

However, I think his defense is already on the decline, and could get much worse very soon. Look at Kidd. I worry about an inability to stay in front of the new style small and quick guards or the new group of young SuperStar points.

As for his shooting, maybe we can get that from another player or another spot. As for his leadership, I think we are fine in that regard with Roy. I am not really worried about that at all.

As for a trade, I think the cost would be very high, and I wouldn't want to pay a high price for Billups at this time.

We do need a shooter. We do need an upgrade at the point. We do need a player that can stay in front of point guards. We could use veteran experience. We could use a proven scorer.

I think a guy like Ben Gordon would be a better fit right now, even though he is far from perfect. And I say this never having been a big fan of Gordon's. I think he would cost less in a trade than Billups. I think he would better defensively, if not now, soon. I think he is a better 3pt shooter, and is just as capable of taking over offensively. His ballhandling, playmaking and leadership is inferior. 

Nobody is perfect. The most important part his age is more in line with the core. And at his age, if he didn't fit the way the team would like, but was still a healthy scorer, he could be moved later for value. That wouldn't be the case with Billups. Billups would cost a lot in talent and depth, and after his stint with the Blazers would have little to no value. I like bringing in older vets when they can be had on the cheap.

The WORST time to bring in a big time vet is when they still command big money and big talent in trades, yet have ALREADY begun their slide.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



STOMP said:


> thats crazy talk... why in the world would Portland give up a young stud PF for a 31 year old Billups? If thats what their asking price is, Joe and KP will have a very short conversation.
> 
> If he's to go, look for Billups to be dealt to a team with a much smaller championship window then Portland.
> 
> STOMP


Then it will be a very short conversation. You have to give up goods to get goods, and Billups is still a very good player.

Detroit is looking to retool, not rebuild. They are not going to trade him for a deal centered around the #13 and Webster. THAT is ridiculous.

There is no doubt that Billups would improve Portland tremendously, and with Odom coming in they already have a stud front court player. Billups for Aldridge would improve Portland for the next couple seasons.

Carmelo Anthony and Elton Brand are the kinds of names being tossed around as targets for Detroit in a Billups trade. Nobody is going to get him for cap space and 2nd tier young players.

I don't think there is any chance Detroit makes a deal with Portland, but if they did, it would probably have to look something like Billups and Maxiell for Aldrige, the #13, and either Webster or Outlaw.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



Freshtown said:


> Nope. What's your sn? Niketalk general forum is comedy for days


I am one of the few guys on there I see repping Portland and the NW, pissing people off about it haha. My sn is "JONFARR". Whats yours?


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*

travis outlaw. ha


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



MLKG said:


> Then it will be a very short conversation. You have to give up goods to get goods, and Billups is still a very good player.
> 
> Detroit is looking to retool, not rebuild. They are not going to trade him for a deal centered around the #13 and Webster. THAT is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Not a chance. Not even close.

Keep dreaming. There is no way Billups (by himself) nets Carmelo. Brand might be on the table, but only because he is an unrestricted free agent. If he and the Clips can't agree on a contract, then sign and trades are options. In which case Detroit has to woo Brand like any other team. That isn't really a trade in the normal sense. In that case, the Clips will not get equal value for Brand. If Brand was under contract, no way Billups would net Brand either.

I think that Detroit and Portland are poor trade partners. Their needs don't line up that well.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Chauncey Billups, Should KP go after him?*

What would the Blzers have to give u to get this guy.eace:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Chauncey Billups, Should KP go after him?*

Do we need ANOTHER thread on this topic? Seriously?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Chauncey Billups?*



MLKG said:


> Then it will be a very short conversation. You have to give up goods to get goods, and Billups is still a very good player.


LA has almost as good a shot of making the All Star game next year as Chauncey... both are very good players. But LA's career is on the rise while Chauncey's has more then leveled off. 


> Detroit is looking to retool, not rebuild. They are not going to trade him for a deal centered around the #13 and Webster. THAT is ridiculous.


if the point of your previous post was to provide an equally ridiculous proposal, you overachieved. There is at least some semblance of reasoning from Detroit's perspective of wanting to get more young players/assets. 


> *There is no doubt* that Billups would improve Portland tremendously, and with Odom coming in they already have a stud front court player. Billups for Aldridge would improve Portland for the next couple seasons.


back on crazy train. Aldridge and Oden look like a perfect combo at the 4 and 5. Aldridge plays the high post, Greg plays the low and both excel on D. There would be *considerable doubt* that Chauncey and Greg would be an improvement on that next year let alone as we go forward... I'm absolutely positive about that. 


> Carmelo Anthony and Elton Brand are the kinds of names being tossed around as targets for Detroit in a Billups trade. Nobody is going to get him for cap space and 2nd tier young players.
> 
> *I don't think there is any chance Detroit makes a deal with Portland*, but if they did, it would probably have to look something like Billups and Maxiell for Aldrige, the #13, and either Webster or Outlaw.


if you and I were the respective GMs of these teams, there would be no chance. Good luck getting Brand or Anthony eace:

STOMP


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Chauncey Billups, Should KP go after him?*

lol, this forum is turning into comedy.



lets trade jack, outlaw and the #13 for both Chauncy and CP3! KP is a mastermind, he can get it done!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Chauncy Billups just may be our man*



Freshtown said:


> travis outlaw. ha


Serious? I don't think I have ever seen you on there.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups, Should KP go after him?*



BlazerFan22 said:


> What would the Blzers have to give u to get this guy.eace:


It would be great the next time you start a thread if you take a peek at the first few thread already on the front page. If there is already a thread on the same topic, well..... I think you get the idea.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chauncey Billups, Should KP go after him?*

three Billups threads on the front page ... for crissakes.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Chauncey Billups, Should KP go after him?*

Yeah, wtf. merge them all.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Perfection said:


> Yeah, wtf. merge them all.


yes but delete all of this one

STOMP


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Chauncy Billups*

All I wanted to say was:

Chauncy Billups, Chauncy Billups, Chauncy Billups.

Will Blazers trade for him?

We should each, tune into our psychic abilities and fortell the future on this matter.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Chauncy Billups*

Really?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Chauncy Billups*

This is about as funny as Rickrolling.

Okay, Blazers fans ... instead of creating new threads on the same topic and trying to be funny, try the following:

-Go outside. It's a nice day.
-Watch a movie. "Iron Man" is one example. The new Indiana Jones movie is another.
-Go to the park. Play some pick-up basketball.
-Go to the library and check out a book.

These are just a few ideas. It is by no means a comprehensive list. But by not posting worthless threads, you can not only make this Blazers community better but better your own life, as well.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Chauncy Billups*

Wastro, what are you doing inside!


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Chauncy Billups*

It does not matter how many Chauncy Billups threads you create, it still doesn't change the fact that he is 31 yr old. He is, at best, an expensive short term solution. We won't be making championship runs with a 34+ yr old point guard checking Chris Paul and Deron Williams.

End of story.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Chauncey Billups, Should KP go after him?*

I wouldn't mind if you got suspended if you keep this up.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Chauncy Billups*

Eh apparently I have sesamoid. I'm 22, doesn't that suck. Gotta stay off the foot for a little while when I really want to ball it up. 

I blame it on my good defensive technique.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncy Billups*



Perfection said:


> Eh apparently I have sesamoid.


Can you tell me how to get to sesamoid street?

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chauncey Billups, Should KP go after him?*



LameR said:


> I wouldn't mind if you got suspended if you keep this up.


Agreed. Ridiculous.

Ed O.


----------

